

Ask HN: Best U.S. Cities for developer careers? - wambotron

I currently live in the NYC metro, which has a lot of great opportunities. I always see lists by places like Forbes that seem to have the usual suspects (SF, NYC, BOS, ATL) consistently, but sometimes have a surprise city.<p>Obviously not of us live in the big metros, so what are some of the other cities and metros that are booming for tech&#x2F;development?
======
scottporad
I'll throw Seattle at the top of the list. Why?

1\. The job climate here is ridiculous for developers. Just today, I had a
tech recruiter tell me that they were diversifying into designers, etc.
because the market is so tight.

2\. In addition to many jobs, there are lots of interesting and sexy companies
to work for...big to small, consumer and b2b, and so on.

3\. Quality of life

4\. Cost of living

The main drawback here is that we don't have a huge VC community like SF, NYC
and BOS. So, if you're gonna do a startup, be prepared to travel to raise
money.

Naturally, I'm biased because I live here, but there's a reason for that--see
above. Also, my company is hiring:
[http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com).

